# Can you Color CA



## johndrew (Sep 24, 2010)

It is possible to color ca glue?  Does it effect its holding properties?


----------



## johndrew (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## johndrew (Sep 24, 2010)

*Can you Color CA Glue?*

How do you color CA glue?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope , anything you add to the CA will cause it to cure . I have tried everything I could think of and they all failed .


----------



## Skye (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never known anyone to color their glue. I know the local hobby store near me sold it in black I think...


----------



## Dingotx1 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sure you could if you were really quick, which would limit your ability to mix colour into it well.  We bought some black from starbond at the AAW symposium and it works well for repairs.  If I recall they had some other colours as well.  Their company is CPH international from los angeles CA 90005, maybe they can help.


----------



## Monty (Sep 24, 2010)

I moved this out of the GB forum for you and I will also answer.
Yest it is possible. The PearlEx (sp) powders work with the thick CA. Shortens the working time a little, but it is doable.

edit in: Found the thread I was looking for - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63898


----------



## Monty (Sep 24, 2010)

Yest it is possible. The PearlEx (sp) powders work with the thick CA. Shortens the working time a little, but it is doable.

edit in: Found the thread I was looking for - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63898


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 24, 2010)

I have colored it to fill voids and cracks, but You really have to work fast.  I find that putting color into the void and then dripping thin CA works best.  When I have tried to mix pastels or chalk with it it hardens almost immediately.  I have used Monty's black CA with good results on things that have movement and it works great.


----------



## jaybird (Sep 24, 2010)

What about a drop or two of food coloring, I know it don't take much to color things and being a liquid and only useing couple drops shouldent affect the glue that bad,,,,,,, just a thought,,..


----------



## Monty (Sep 24, 2010)

jaybird said:


> What about a drop or two of food coloring, I know it don't take much to color things and being a liquid and only useing couple drops shouldent affect the glue that bad,,,,,,, just a thought,,..


Liquid food coloring contains water and that will start the CA setting almost immediately.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

PearlEx yes, food coloring no. DAMHIKT!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread makes me think of one thing... I'm pretty sure its a Eagle quote, but its my recollection of it, not a verified quote...

"everything is a CA accelerant"....  I'm actually amazed that anyone can get this to work at all... Add something to mix in sure (if your lucky), but to "color" ca?  That seems like a really difficult task.   But if Pearlex works, that raises some new things I wanna try!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know if it is relevant to this post, but I purchased some black flexible CA from Monty just cause i thought it would be useful.   I haven't used any yet.  Anyone know what you would use it for?


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 24, 2010)

If your wanting to color the glue used for tubes why not just use epoxy?  I recently switched to epoxy myself.  For the price Monty sells it at I couldn't resist.  But since your in the finished forum, u might be talking about coloring it for your finish which I would have no idea on a work around personally.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 24, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Come to think of it, I have seen CA kits that include colored powders.
> You'll get a few bottles of thin, medium, thick and several small containers
> of pigments.<snip>


 
Is that the Fastcap 2P-10 coloring system?  Pricey stuff but trim carpenters seem to love it for quick fixes and filling holes with matching colored glue.  Someone on Woodnet posted about problems gluing pen tubes with 2P-10 so may not be the best choice (I've never used it).


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 24, 2010)

You can dye the Ca with A oil Soluble dye. I have done that before and it does not set in the bottle. I have a Purple Ca here that is like that for a couple of weeks now.
I do not know if the Brand of Dye makes difference. It is a powder dye. 

What color would you like to make it?


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 24, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> <snip>
> No problems so far, but I've only been doing it for about
> 4 years..


 
Good deal -- never said 2P-10 wouldn't work, only that someone else had a problem with it -- feel free to shoot the rumor monger :tongue:.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> What color would you like to make it?



How many colors in the world are there??:biggrin: 

Constant, I have not heard of anyone doing this successfully before. Certainly not for this long! I would really be interested buying some of this dye from you, if possible.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 25, 2010)

Sure, I am waiting for a new shipment of colors. I get most of the basic colors and then mix the others myself. I shall show Russel when he comes over to my place this week and he can take some pictures of the CA. It still works just fine.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 26, 2010)

A personal opinion for what it's worth, you should be adding nothing to a CA finish that will change its properties of drying time, hardness, durability, or chemical properties. Changing these properties has always changed the benefits of a CA finish for me, but that is a personal opinion. 

There is nothing wrong with changing the color of the CA glue, just so long as that is the only thing that has changed. However, my preference has always been to add dye and coloring to the wood, and nothing to the clear finish, but again that is a personal preference because the color in the wood is more important to me, and it will last longer than one in the surface finish of a pen that can wear away with use and time.

Pen crafting can be a very personal task, learning experience, and finished product. My advice is to experiment with whatever you want to do. You will learn more about making pens from that than any of the stock finishing methods, or anything we can tell you; and there is always the possibility that you will find one that works better for you.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 26, 2010)

Generally I would agree with this Russ! But my initial interest and purpose in colored CA was not in use as a finish. However, you bring up an interesting avenue that I had not considered before!


----------

